# Another 5 star gem from HF



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

How about a link?

Thanks,


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Good info as I have wondered if their hose was worth purchasing. Thanks.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

It is thick walled enough to last awhile?
I need some hose & I don't have a ton of dough to spend.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Not only it has same thickness as other hose, (0.022 ~ 0.027, center~edges) it is better construction because the wire has white plastic shielding. And it's also more accurate than my other hose. As I said I wish I had ordered few more.
Unless you plan to shoot it with nail gun or stab it with some sharp object, it should last a long long long time. 
You're not going to find a much better product even at much higher price range. Unless you want to pay for a name and see Jet or some other useless name pasted on the shipping box.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

That sounds like the ticket.
Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

thnx for info. I have a HF bout 20 minutes away. works out nicely when somethin quick is needed. some o their stuff is good, some not. they do have some gr8 deals.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

I purchased 2 of these , they are great. Very flexible, fits perfect. they are 10'...
Just what I was looking for and at close to 1/2 the price of others.

But like the original reviewer said, they are only *ONLINE*... not in stores.


----------

